
Magic Leap photo leak shows prototype for first time - taylorbuley
http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-photo-leak-prototype-2017-2
======
elsewhen
It is hard to take Business Insider news about this company seriously. They
reported in June that Magic Leap was going to start production by the summer
(of 2016)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-production-
begins-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/magic-leap-production-begins-
summer-2016-2016-6)

~~~
mgiannopoulos
According to discussion posted by Scoble, Magic Leap says this is just an "R&D
test" and not the real thing.
[https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154991564634655&id=5...](https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154991564634655&id=501319654&set=a.18390289654.24496.501319654&source=48&ref=page_internal)

------
jasonlaramburu
Are those fiber optic cables connecting the glasses to the backpack or just
power and data? If they've really built a fibre scanning display into glasses
that size then some of the hype may be justified.

~~~
jasonlaramburu
Also not sure those are batteries in his left hand. The power brick indicates
the backpack is still plugged into the wall.

